# Keepers of Asian Leopard Cats (or other small cats)



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi
I am a wildlife photographer, and specialise in small cats, and i am after a private keeper of the above cats (or indeed other species) to let me photograph their animal to go in my small cats photo collection, and possible publication on a feline blog, with the owners permission.

If you could pm me with details as im sure you want to maybe yourself and locality secret on the forum, and i will respect these wishes.

Many thanks in advance

Ben


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

BBC radio derby did a story on a guy in Derby who owns one. You could easily contact them to see if he might be willing to get in touch with you. It was quite a while ago so they may not have his details, worth a shot though.


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Mujician said:


> BBC radio derby did a story on a guy in Derby who owns one. You could easily contact them to see if he might be willing to get in touch with you. It was quite a while ago so they may not have his details, worth a shot though.


 
Thanks for that, will look into that!!
I'm hoping for contact in the south, but i will see what happens, i know people are secretive with certain animals, which is fine, and i understand, but if i dont ask i will never know!!:lol2:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

To be honest, I don't remember anyone on this forum posting about one. You should try looking at exotic mammal forums. Though I fear the radio derby link might be your best bet.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I think a member called exoticat has them, but I don't see them post often, and I think they are representing Quarentine uk. I reckon your best bet might be bengal breeders, F1 ones.


----------



## Ferret Guy (Aug 1, 2011)

check this website out. previous comment i believe to be correct...
Utaneko Bengals:no1:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Many thanks for replies, will follow these up:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

All sorted! !!!
Thanks for the pointers. 
Ben


----------

